# WOC Dazzleglass



## SlimSugar (Apr 22, 2008)

I am totally in love with the Dazzleglass ad! I love the Comet blue and the Glamorous OD. Will that blue look good? What can we mix it with??

M·A·C Cosmetics | Dazzleglass

Does anyone know when this line launches??


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 22, 2008)

*~*It's supposed to launch on May 1st....soooo excited!!!!!*~*


----------



## aziajs (Apr 23, 2008)

May 1st.  I want Comet Blue as well.  I plan to layer it over my pink and purple tone lip colors.


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, that sounds great?? Any other ideas, I am so wanting to get it but not that sure on the combos! Will have to ask my MA when I get there! Oooh and the 1st is payday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks to COBI here is the swatch fot Comet Blue! 

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-dazzleg...ay-08-a-91190/

I wonder how to get some real intensity out of this color!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 23, 2008)

it's coming out tomorrow ladies!!! ...

I got this in my mail box today


----------



## braidey (Apr 23, 2008)

It is up on the MAC site now.  Not really sure about this collection, I am not a fan of glitter.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_It is up on the MAC site now. Not really sure about this collection, I am not a fan of glitter._

 
Neither am I. I'm still on the fence about whether I will get any of these or not. I would love to see some WOC friendly swatches.


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Neither am I. I'm still on the fence about whether I will get any of these or not. I would love to see some WOC friendly swatches._

 
Im going to MAC tomorrow to check out comet blue and glamorous OD I will try to swatch and take a pic with my cell! The ad makes you love the colors on the model but they wont come oout that vibrant!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Apr 24, 2008)

I am definitely not a glitter fan either so I'm wondering HOW much glitter these things have. When is the official launch date? Is it definitely May 1st? I think I need to call my PRO store. Better yet....I'll stop by after work.


----------



## Nox (Apr 24, 2008)

I am sooo eyeing that blue dazzleglass.  It looks like it would be awesome for layering!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

Im not a fan of glitter on the lips either. :\ But I need to see a lot more swatches on the lips preferably in order for me to decide if I want to try one.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 25, 2008)

Dazzleglass is soooo pretty! I'm not too much of a "color-on-the-lip-girl" so I wore "Bare Necessity" today which is almost like instant gold mixed with love nectar... I have a co worker who mixed "Comet Blue" and "Love Alert" - and it was SOOOOOOOOOOO pretty... I think I am going to invest in "Comet Blue."


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 25, 2008)

Not a fan of glitter lips...I will have to maybe sit this one out...


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought a couple, I love them....


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Apr 26, 2008)

Walked into MAC today and the salesgirls shreiked! you must have these! they are lipgloss on crack!

Bought Ms.fizz and like venus. I am in love and I need the blue one and this red one.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Dazzleglass is soooo pretty! I'm not too much of a "color-on-the-lip-girl" so I wore "Bare Necessity" today which is almost like instant gold mixed with love nectar... I have a co worker who mixed "Comet Blue" and "Love Alert" - and it was SOOOOOOOOOOO pretty... I think I am going to invest in "Comet Blue."_

 
Miss Fauryn, if you say they are so pretty then I think I need to get to the MAC counter. You know you got me with the 4N and then I had to have 3N and then I said damn get all of them (1N, 2N, etc) LoL.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm an NC 35 and just bought Steppin Out and Lover Alert. Both look gorgeous on my lips, the shimmer is very pretty and perfect for summer. I definietly recommend them


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2008)

So I picked up Ms. Fizz and Comet Blue.  I love Ms. Fizz.  It reminds me of Pink Pearl.  It's very pretty.  Comet Blue is o..k.. I am really not wowed by it.  I'd like to go back and get Funtabulous & Love Alert.  I'd also like to try on Get Rich Quick & Sugarrimmed.


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 27, 2008)

Question.. When you say youre NC45 or NW45/NW55.... what does that mean?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_Question.. When you say youre NC45 or NW45/NW55.... what does that mean?_

 
It means what color foundation they use in MAC. For instance, in StudioFix Powder Foundation I wear C7, StudioStick NC45, Select Finish SPF NC50. You can go to the MAC site and look at the various shades of foundations and get an idea of a person's complexion if they tell you what shade they wear.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So I picked up Ms. Fizz and Comet Blue. I love Ms. Fizz. It reminds me of Pink Pearl. It's very pretty. Comet Blue is o..k.. I am really not wowed by it. I'd like to go back and get Funtabulous & Love Alert. I'd also like to try on Get Rich Quick & Sugarrimmed._

 
Thanks for posting your purchases Aziajs. I'm particularly interested in: Money, Honey, Get Rich Quick, and Rags to Riches. I like the sound of those names. Did you see how they looked? I might have to get those, they might bring me some "luck."


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Miss Fauryn, if you say they are so pretty then I think I need to get to the MAC counter. You know you got me with the 4N and then I had to have 3N and then I said damn get all of them (1N, 2N, etc) LoL._

 
I'm sure you'll like Bare Necessity!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_I'm sure you'll like Bare Necessity!_

 

I will definitely check that one out tomorrow. Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried a few of these on today and I love them.  If I had the funds I'd get a good half of them.  Sigh...


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Apr 28, 2008)

Welllll, they aren't that bad. I ended up picking up "Get Rich". It is pretty shiny (but not as glittery as I thought) by itself but looks nice when paired with MAC's 3D Lipstick. I realllllly love the staying power of Dazzleglass. When I tell yall it lasts, it really lasts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to post swatches on my blog later today.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

I want the Cosmic Blue one really badly, I love crazy colors.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_I am definitely not a glitter fan either so I'm wondering HOW much glitter these things have._

 
So far, I have only "Ms. Fizz," but if it is typical of the Dazzleglasses, they're not your typical preteen "glitter gloss."
They do have lots of sparkle, but it's low-key sparkle, if that makes any sense.
The glitter is there, but it's very tiny. You can see the sparkle, but you can't feel it.
At least to me, Dazzleglass has the viscosity of Lipglass, but the sparkle of Lustreglass. Oh, and Dazzleglass is very sheer.
Unless you really pack it on, the individual sparkles aren't visible from a socially acceptable distance; your lips just look very very shiny.
Hope this information is helpful!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

The thing that really surprised me about Comet Blue is that it really looks blue on the lips.  I assumed it would look more purple or violet but it really is blue.


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The thing that really surprised me about Comet Blue is that it really looks blue on the lips. I assumed it would look more purple or violet but it really is blue._

 

Do you like it? I still am questionable on what to layer it on top of? Maybe some sheer red to give it a luminosity look..


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_Do you like it? I still am questionable on what to layer it on top of? Maybe some sheer red to give it a luminosity look.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not crazy about it.  I haven't figured out a way to make it work.  I thought it would look pretty over Hollywood Nights but it was just o.k.  I wore it alone with plum lipliner and it looked a little like Orchidazzle.  I think I will just settle for the novelty of it and forget about the practicality.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2008)

All of mine arrived today and Bare Necessity is one of my total faves.  Gorgeous.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_It means what color foundation they use in MAC. For instance, in StudioFix Powder Foundation I wear C7, StudioStick NC45, Select Finish SPF NC50. You can go to the MAC site and look at the various shades of foundations and get an idea of a person's complexion if they tell you what shade they wear._

 
Oh, ok! I don't wear foundation but its good to know these things!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 28, 2008)

*peeking in* Swatches?


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 29, 2008)

I am NW 45 (dark skinned) and I bought Date Night and Love Alert!  Ladies must get these two colours, they are absolutely fabulous!!! The products look like they are glitter heavy, but they really are not.  Quite glossy though...


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 30, 2008)

i got money, honey, bare necessity, funtabulous and comet blue.  i love all of them but let me tell you, funtabulous is HOT!  i have been looking for a color like this for a minute.  i paired it with nightmoth lip pencil and they are gorgeous together.  it is my new fave.  i might have to pick up love alert and pleasure principle when i go on thursday.


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a comparison to how pigmented these are? Or does it vary shade to shade? I was especially interested in Funtabulous and the raspberry colored one....


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 30, 2008)

Date Night is gorgeous! I did a swatch in the swatch forum, check it out


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Miss Fauryn, if you say they are so pretty then I think I need to get to the MAC counter. You know you got me with the 4N and then I had to have 3N and then I said damn get all of them (1N, 2N, etc) LoL._

 

LOL, I end up purchasing almost everything that she uses or recommends. She got me with 4N too (as well as many, many other products, all of which I love so thank you very much Fauryn!! <3). But I'm getting off topic now. I will be getting Comet Blue, Funtabulous and Bare Necessity for sure.  I really need more lip products... Okay, now thats a lie!


----------



## SlimSugar (Apr 30, 2008)

can some of you WOC post pics with the colors on!! I'm dying to see what they look like I cant get any until tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Smiles7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_All of mine arrived today and Bare Necessity is one of my total faves.  Gorgeous.  I highly recommend it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I COMPLETELY agree!  Bare Necessity is beautiful!!! Luv it!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought Bare Necessity (Thanks Miss Fauryn) and Get Rich Quick. I did not put on Bare Necessity yet, I was so interested in Get Rich Quick. I couldn't wait to get home. I had to put it on as soon as I got in my car. I think it's so pretty. I just love it. Maybe later, I will try Bare Necessity, but for now it's all about Getting Rich Quick. LOL


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 30, 2008)

I got Get Rich and Fantabulous.  I was going to get the blue, but I have a blue l/s from an older collection that I think I've never even used.


----------



## SlimSugar (May 1, 2008)

IM totally excited... going to get Dazzlegass today!!!! my train case is filling up quick!!


----------



## braidey (May 1, 2008)

I had not planned on getting anything from this collection, so when I went to MAC this morning I did not even look at this collection.  But I was so disappointed with Naughty Nauticals that I looked at this collection, and I am glad I did.  I bought Bare Necessity, Sugar Rimmed, and Get Rich Quick. According to the MA, these colors have less shimmer.  I plan to get every color soon.  They last longer than regular lipglass and the shine is incredible.  They are not real glittery.  Only thing I do not like is you do not get alot of product for your money and when you open they tend to get real messy.


NW45


----------



## SlimSugar (May 1, 2008)

I was so in heaven when I went to my Macys MAC counter!! I walked away with Comet Blue, Money, Honey, Ms. Fizz and one of my alltime fav........ Lunimary lg! I was gonna get Get Rich Quick but it looked a lot like Beaux with a lot of glitter when I tried it on..


----------



## DelicateFlower (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_Not a fan of glitter lips...I will have to maybe sit this one out..._

 
I'm not a glittery lip person, but I love dazzleglass.  I was scared when I first saw the tube, but it is awesome, awesome, awesome.  The color lasts and lasts and the glitter is not overdone.  Try it.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 1, 2008)

I got Comet Blue and Funtabulous yesterday. I might go back and get Bare Necessity. I love them. The staying power is GREAT too. I layered Comet Blue over my Pervette l/s...HOT! I also tried Funtabulous over a nude lip so the color would really stand out...HOT! I'm glad I got these.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 1, 2008)

I cant get enough of Bare Necessity


----------



## f!erce (May 3, 2008)

oh dear, I just KNEW I would be able to bypass this collection but with so many rave reviews I see my pockets will be hurting again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I JUST spent over $100 on N.N's, darn it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, at least my train case isnt looking as bare as it once did  *sigh*  I am SO very interested in that Comet Blue.  I have the Spring Bean lipglass since it looked so pretty in the container and thought it would just be used for a more crazy look for photo shoots or something but I find that it stays in heavy rotation due to the green being subdued.  I wonder if the Comet Blue will compare to that or have a real color pay off.


----------



## d n d (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So I picked up Ms. Fizz and Comet Blue. I love Ms. Fizz. It reminds me of Pink Pearl. It's very pretty._

 
That is a perfect way to describe this color.  I put it on and all I could think was, "if I just took some glitter, clear gloss, and Pink Pearl Pigment...I could have saved $17.54!"  Just kidding, it is a pretty color indeed.  It's just enough wear on a day you want to add a little jazz to your look and and would go great with some purple/blue/pink eye combos in my opinion!


----------



## Honor1 (May 12, 2008)

I love Bare Necessity!  It's the business.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 12, 2008)

I bought Get Rich Quick and I absolutely love it. Now I want all of them. Good thing I just got my MAC PRO card


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

I want the entire collection.. I just purchased Comet Blue, and it's pretty over Hollywood Nights and Girl about town.. also mixed with Foolishy Fab. 
Ms. Fizz, Love Alert, Date Night, and Funtabulous are my next purchases...


And has anyone noticed Comet Blue, and Love Alert are sold out online..


----------

